# Thoughts?



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

I think the multi spoke are sold, not sure on the Sewercaps, but neither are wide enough...


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Hells no. Go get your wheels back until you decide what you want to run. Those sewer caps?????? Shiver me timbers.......


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Streetsoffire said:


> Hells no. Go get your wheels back until you decide what you want to run. Those sewer caps?????? Shiver me timbers.......


My wheels back? I swap wheels every 6 months. Not sure what ya mean...
The Sewercaps are growing on me for sure...


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

These wheels. I know you had them powdercoated, like a charcoal color, and they looked damn good on the S6, especially when you had that baby sitting down.









Even the NUES looked good on there (reminded me of Krylon Fist, over on the 'Zine).


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Streetsoffire said:


> These wheels. I know you had them powdercoated, like a charcoal color, and they looked damn good on the S6, especially when you had that baby sitting down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya my Zones, made some money and moved on. Thinking of 20x10.5 Vossen next year, thinking of finding 18x9.5 concave nues for winter.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i like the sewer caps those are cool i can dig them. 
keep posting though man i love this **** and this forum has little action


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

more pictures please 
pickn up my dads a6 on thursday :thumbup:


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

oh and i currently reside at the bottom of the COCC campus in bend and see you live here as well. As most bend people would understand, :beer::beer::beer::beer: for you :laugh:

any local meet n greets you go too?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

C C said:


> oh and i currently reside at the bottom of the COCC campus in bend and see you live here as well. As most bend people would understand, :beer::beer::beer::beer: for you :laugh:
> 
> any local meet n greets you go too?



Greetings...
Ya I go see the bendubs guys on Sundays when I can...


















Cheers!


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

nice:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Winters...


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Retarded low :thumbdown: 
Wagon :thumbdown: 

Door blades :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

izzo said:


> Retarded low :thumbdown:
> Wagon :thumbdown:
> 
> Door blades :thumbup:


 Really?

You do know the beauty of air ride is that I can be taller than an all road and then get low enough to make your girl damp... 

Door blades... Those need to go...thanks for reminding me.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

W/E


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Anyone want to buy the monoblocks? Classified is listed in the 5x112 section.


----------

